# So Angry!!!



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

As I mentioned in another thread I have just got some guinea pigs. Initially I was just going to have the two baby ones as I have a spare indoor cage. As well as these babies (aka Ozzy & Casper) another ad on preloved caught my eye. It was for a single year old guinea pig called Spike being offered free to a good home or £10 with his hutch. The usual story; kids got bored blah blah blah. Something about the ad struck a chord. Spike wasn't too far from me and after contacting a local guinea pig rescue they said that not only did they have a potential friend for 'Spike' but they would oversee the initial bonding. It seemed like I was onto a winner so I got in touch with Spike's owner to say we would like to give him a home. The woman messaged me back to say we were welcome to go up and see/ collect Spike on the Saturday (just gone) but we were going away for the bank holiday so I asked if early the following week would be ok. The woman responded by saying that her other half wanted the space back in the garage so she would let him go if anyone contacted her mean time  I wasn't going to bother after this. The woman clearly wasn't fussed what happened to Spike and yet I really felt I could offer him a good home but at the same time this womans attitude IMO stank.

Whilst away over Easter I still couldn't get Spike out of my head. On Sunday I emailed the woman again to see if he was still there. She said someone was meant to have been to look at him the day previous but hadn't turned up. She said if I still wanted Spike then she would hold him for me until I got back. I was thrilled and told her I would take his hutch also and we arranged to collect our new piggy today.
I sent the OH and my eldest boy to collect Spike after lunch with instruction to take his hutch as well. They returned a while later with a beautiful looking copper coloured Abyssinian X with the cheekiest face. In behind Spike the OH brought in something else whilst muttering 'It's a bit small' He plonked the smallest most ridiculous hutch down in the hall I have ever seen. It measured 2ft by 1ft, contained soiled bedding, no food bowl and a water bottle stained thick brown. This had been Spike's permanent home  There was no way Spike would be going back in that **** hole. The converted play house in the garden is still empty until next week so I stuffed the bed box out there full of hay and let Spike loose in the play house with a bowl of fresh food and water. I offered him a cabbage leaf and he snatched it clean out of my hand! The OH said that Spike had tried to bite him when he first tried to pet him. It was rapidly becoming apparent that Spike had quite a lot to be grumpy for!

My plan was to clean up the ridiculous hutch and sell it as a shelter to go inside a large run. I'd decided I wanted a two tier 4 ft hutch to house all the piggies in so would put the money towards this (it wouldn't be a fat lot but every penny counts and all that) So tonight there is me sweeping out this tiny hutch. It quickly becomes apparent from the stench and the sheer volume of crap coming out of it that hutch cleaning hadn't ever featured highly on the previous owners agenda. The smell was over whelming and I was about to call through to the OH to ask if he even thought the hutch was worth salvaging when something in the dust pan caught my eye. It was a maggot.

If I was rehoming an animal I would be embarrassed to rehome it along with such tiny living accomodation let alone charging £10 for it along with it being filthy and maggot infested. I am livid  Some people shouldn't be allowed animals and I don't buy this 'it's the kids responsibility, the kids lost interest' bull ****. The parent is the one that would have ultimately purchased the animal so they should damn well take responsibility for it even if their little brats have lost interest 

Basil as Spike will be known form here on in will be going to the rescue on Thursday to hopefully find a friend. Mean while somehow I'm going to get that two tier hutch and ensure that he has good life from here on in. As for that vile box of a hutch, that is currently outside festering on my driveway awaiting transportation to the tip tomorrow 

Sorry for the mad rant but just had to get it out before going to bed. I really do find it hard to believe people at times.

I'll try and post a picture of the gorgeous Basil in the morning.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

ewww MAGGOTS!!! that's vile! i'm not surprised your mad, the poor little guy having to live in that!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thats atrocious!

im so glad basil has a lovely new home now though!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little guy, his real life starts now then, hopefully he can overcome this terrible start in life. Are you going to contact his former (and I use this term loosly) owner and tell her how disgusted you are?.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Are you going to contact his former (and I use this term loosly) owner and tell her how disgusted you are?.


I doubt she would be interested now hubby has his 2 by 1 garage space back 

Besides some people aren't worth wasting energy on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

unfortunately, there will be hundreds of spikes out there, bought as toys for children and forgotten about when the novelty wears off


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

rona said:


> unfortunately, there will be hundreds of spikes out there, bought as toys for children and forgotten about when the novelty wears off


Sadly I know this.What I don't understand is how on earth it shows kids responsibility when as soon as the they get bored and mummy and daddy can't be arsed anymore the animal gets passed on usually after being forced to live in atrocious conditions.

'Never mind kids, daddy has his garage space back now. So what would you like next?'

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## maria84 (Apr 7, 2010)

That's really terrible but so good now that you've saved Basil from living - or more exactly, barely existing - like that. Poor little one must have been so depressed there as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well at least his future looks a very lot brighter now you got him out of that awful place, would love to see a picture when you have time,xxxx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is the lovely Basil. He's still hiding out in his nest box at the minute so the pictures aren't great as I didn't want to disturb him!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww! He's gorgeous! I'm glad you got him out of that place, it sounded horrid =[


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Aw he is a cutey! well done for saving him!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aww! he's beautiful!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he's so cute!!! and randomly he's the same colour as my natural hair lol x :thumbup: he is beautiful good on you for having him x


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I have sent an email to ask if the woman will atleast refund the money paid on the hutch. I wasn't going to bother but that money could go towards suitable accomodation for Basil and I'm not made of money at the end of the day.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Baby British said:


> I have sent an email to ask if the woman will atleast refund the money paid on the hutch. I wasn't going to bother but that money could go towards suitable accomodation for Basil and I'm not made of money at the end of the day.


Good on you, even if she doesnt refund the money at least you have the satisfaction of knowing you told her that the hutch was unnaceptable.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

The lady has messaged me back to apologise and offer to send a cheque for the £10. She blamed it on her eldests reluctance to do the chores.

It doesn't matter now. Things can only get better for Basil from here on in and he's off to the rescue tomorrow to hopefully be paired with a mate fingers crossed. The £10 will go towards buying him a nice new big hutch for when he returns


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Basil and Fred (although OH wants to call him Dougal!) a long haired himalyan piggie are getting on really well together at the rescue and I'm hopefully going to collect the pair tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

He is a gorgeous colour  well done for saving him :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Baby British said:


> Basil and Fred (although OH wants to call him Dougal!) a long haired himalyan piggie are getting on really well together at the rescue and I'm hopefully going to collect the pair tomorrow :thumbup:


thats excellent!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> he's so cute!!! and randomly he's the same colour as my natural hair lol x :thumbup: he is beautiful good on you for having him x


Hehe excellent!!

I am pretty naive on piggies....but he is totally adorable!!! Congrats on getting him and giving him the best chance of happiness now. And congrats for following up on the hutch money...hope you get it.

Welcome to a real life Basil!!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

awwww glad he got the happy ending he deserves


----------



## Masiey1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats really bad can see why your angry poor spike :sad:i think its good for chlidren to have pets and learn how to look after them and get involved but its still a parents responsability at least he will have a good home now with you


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Poor Basil some people are just down right neglegent I am so glad he has found you, where he will be loved and cherished. He is a gorgeous colour:001_wub:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is so beautiful! How anyone could be so awful to him is just beyond me.

I know its none of my business, but 4ft is a little bit small for 3 piggies. 5ft would be a bit better  Cumfy pets do some good quality cheap hutches!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> He is so beautiful! How anyone could be so awful to him is just beyond me.
> 
> I know its none of my business, but 4ft is a little bit small for 3 piggies. 5ft would be a bit better  Cumfy pets do some good quality cheap hutches!


My piggies are in a 4 ft double hutch. I have 4 pigs 2 in the top cage, 2 in the bottom (the cages are separate). They also have a 4 x 4 outdoor run


----------



## Berrywoods (Mar 25, 2010)

poor boy he looks just like my freddy, i was very lucky with him, i was asked to take him on and he was a spoilt little guinea, he was so friendly, infact scarily confident for a g'pig, purs when stroked, its a pleasure to have him, i just wish all others were treated the same way


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

hes beautiful, it dosent bare thinking about what might have happened to him if you had'nt come along and saved him

sadly theres millions of these animals suffering from neglect


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

grrrr i hate the the its a kids pet attitude!!! I would write them a letter telling them how disgusting they are! well done tho he sure looks cute!


----------

